# Guesses Please!!! 8 boy guesses 12 girl guesses UPDATED!!!



## Unexpected212

No nubs were visible on pics from my 11 week scan or this one when I was 12 weeks 6 days. I find out in 10 days what baby is.

Any skull guesses?

Sorry one is sideways no idea why!

First 2 are from 12 weeks 6 days

Second 2 are from 11 weeks 3 days


----------



## Unexpected212

I'll start by saying I have a gut feeling of boy lol


----------



## sophiecouldwe

From the skull I would guess boy too. But it's just a complete guess! What long legs baby has got! Look forward to the results, not long to wait :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I know i'm so impatient. I think boy and so does all my family and friends.

I would love a little girl as I have a boy but as long as baby is healthy i dont mind.


----------



## Unexpected212

Any more guesses pretty please?!??!


----------



## iesteves

Not an expert....but from the skull I would guess boy too :)
Congrats for the baby!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you :)


----------



## meiligurl

My guess is boy as well! :blue:


----------



## ClairAye

:blue: :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Unexpected212

So exciting to read the guesses


----------



## AllyTiel

My impression is boy


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you

Last time I got about 10 boy guesses and 2 girl guesses and he was indeed a boy lol


----------



## whispernikki

I'm going with a girl :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you x


----------



## Dolly nurse

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Dolly :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Anymore please?


----------



## DaisyDust

That 3rd pic looks like one of my daughters so :pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much. Keep em coming :)


----------



## MeeOhMya

I think girl! Excited for your update :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you x


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm feeling so impatient hurry up Tuesday!

All my friends and family think boy

I just want to know!


----------



## mrsc81

I think :pink:
Every single person said boy with my previous pregnancy and I had a :pink: :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you. Wish I could fast forward to Tuesday

I was going to stay team yellow but my husband really wanted to find out. Now I cant wait to know lol


----------



## mrsc81

Mine's on Monday and it is all I'm thinking about, I'm gagging to know!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I've been trying to keep busy to pass the time but I can't stop thinking about it either!

What do you think your having?


----------



## mrsc81

I think it's another girl :)


----------



## MaMaRed1012

I think that is a baby girl. :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you :) X


----------



## foxiechick1

Girl x


----------



## SophBabes

id say boy :) xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Anymore? I can't flipping wait lol


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Id say girl. Keep us posted x


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh I will I'll let you guys know as soon as I know, Tuesday can't come quick enough, just hoping baby lets us get a peek!


----------



## mrspeanut

I think girl! :pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you x


----------



## _jellybean_

have you been to in-gender.com?


----------



## Jennuuh

From what I've read about the skull prediction, I'd say boy! Good luck!


----------



## dollych

I'll guess Girl. I'm not an expert, but the skull looks flat on the forehead and flat along the top and I read this could indicate Girl. Also a pointy chin!!. Males have flatter chins!!!. Good luck xx


----------



## Unexpected212

_jellybean_ said:


> have you been to in-gender.com?

I tried gender dreaming and only got one guess as they said without nub couldn't guess x


----------



## Jennuuh

I thought flatter foreheads indicated male, and curved foreheads indicated female? Am I backwards here? 

Wouldn't surprise me if I were! :)


----------



## dollych

I thought that too, but after reading on some sites, flatter was Girl, rounder was Boys!!!. I looked at my scan pics and both my Boys had rounder foreheads, so I don't really know!!. Hopefully somebody else will be able to confirm this!!. xx


----------



## _jellybean_

Unexpected212 said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> have you been to in-gender.com?
> 
> I tried gender dreaming and only got one guess as they said without nub couldn't guess xClick to expand...

I''d post at ingender, in the ultrasound section, and ask for jenaemma, lovemy4, or coldwater to take a look...I'd put that in the title of your post. THey'll be able to tell you hon!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you x


----------



## mrsc81

I tried ingender and no one wanted to guess as my scan pic doesn't show nub.


----------



## mrsc81

Jenaemma replied to my post and said she doesn't do skull theory only goes by nub


----------



## Unexpected212

Eep scan is tommorow any last minute guesses? will let you guys know as soon as I know. Scan is at 2pm tommorow UK time


----------



## MummyToAmberx

girl x


----------



## Unexpected212

Anymore please?


----------



## ChristiansMum

I think boy :) but I'm not very good that this x


----------



## JoHio

DEFINITELY girl!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks guys :)


----------



## mazndave

Good luck today!x


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you will update as soon as I can xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Its a girlllll


----------



## mazndave

YAAAAY! Congratulations xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you I literally can't believe it!


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats! :)


----------



## MeeOhMya

Very exciting! Congrats :)


----------



## JoHio

Unexpected212 said:


> Its a girlllll

I knew it! I am almost 100% with my guesses these days - using skull theory. Of course, I am at a total loss for my own. :)


----------



## Princessraya

Aww hun CONGRATULATIONS! !! XXXX


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks ladies and thank you so much for all your guesses x


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats! Xx


----------



## dollych

BIG CONGRATS!!!. So pleased for you, I knew it would be a Girl from your scan pic!!!. xx


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Congratulations, thought it looked girlie. Send me some pink dust lol


----------

